# 59 day old runt i removed



## RonnieB (Oct 20, 2020)

Cut this guy out of the shadows. 59 days old. It looks pretty potent now. I'm letting my buddy do the smoke report


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 20, 2020)

You're a good friend, I'll be your buddy 

Were the trichomes saying it was ready or did you just want to make space?

Looks nice!


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 20, 2020)

Hahahaha. They're really stacking up nicely. This is my 1st grow but i have a botany background. I posted some pics of the plants on-the- other tgread if you're curious


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 20, 2020)

This is RocBudinc its a very close second to Mephisto


----------

